# Morning Brethren



## Vagabond Jay (Jan 9, 2020)

Fraternal greetings not super new here just couldn’t get into my old Acct and had some life changes anywho... I am brother Jay Wyckoff I am now a member of Norfolk lodge 1 AF&AM and the sitting JW under the grand lodge of Virginia. I was a PHA mason for about 24 years before demitting over 2 years ago it has been a great journey 
Thanks for reading 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Chaz (Jan 9, 2020)

Welcome back to the forum!


----------



## Glen Cook (Jan 9, 2020)

Vagabond Jay said:


> Fraternal greetings not super new here just couldn’t get into my old Acct and had some life changes anywho... I am brother Jay Wyckoff I am now a member of Norfolk lodge 1 AF&AM and the sitting JW under the grand lodge of Virginia. I was a PHA mason for about 24 years before demitting over 2 years ago it has been a great journey
> Thanks for reading
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


I attended  Norfolk Lodge many years ago, on the first visit of a PHA lodge.


----------

